# When can we expect a S3 software update?



## lburage (Oct 28, 2004)

When do you think we can expect a software update to fix the 10 or so known bugs, and possibly work towards transferring shows from my other S2s to the S3 to watch in the main TV room??


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

"When it's ready"

*Copyright Tivo Inc.*


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

An update is expected (but not promised) this month.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

lburage said:


> When do you think we can expect a software update to fix the 10 or so known bugs, and possibly work towards transferring shows from my other S2s to the S3 to watch in the main TV room??


10 bugs? What 10 bugs? I got one that I know of.

And that's the problem. Not everybody is experiencing these so called bugs.

And incidentally; we already had an update in October. I still don't know what that did.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

"Second half of 2006"


----------



## phototrek (Mar 20, 2005)

hookbill said:


> 10 bugs? What 10 bugs? I got one that I know of.


I got plenty 



> And incidentally; we already had an update in October. I still don't know what that did


The only thing that I have noticed to be different is that TiVo commits suicide every time I try to program Da Ali G Show via a season pass. Hangs forever. Worked before. Must be a political statement or something


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

hookbill said:


> 10 bugs? What 10 bugs? I got one that I know of.
> 
> And that's the problem. Not everybody is experiencing these so called bugs.
> 
> And incidentally; we already had an update in October. I still don't know what that did.


actually there were 2 in october.

box came with 8.0.1

then got 8.0.1a

then got 8.0.1b

In my mind I believe b was send to correct some problems where content erroneously got flagged as copy never and was therefor automatically deleted 90 minutes after recording. There were a handful cases of it happeneing before .b but after I haven't seen a single report.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> actually there were 2 in october.
> 
> box came with 8.0.1
> 
> ...


8.0.1a was in September, or before.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

Answer: Whenever Vista is released.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

MJedi said:


> Answer: Whenever Vista is released.


Certainly it's not going to downgrade to that


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

Maeglin said:


> Certainly it's not going to downgrade to that


Didn't you hear the news? Microsoft is getting into a linux partnership with Novell...  Read about it for yourself.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

bap said:


> Didn't you hear the news? Microsoft is getting into a linux partnership with Novell...


When I read that first paragraph, my first thought was, "You're 5 months early, Steve!"

They're not merging anything, though, like Apple did with Mac OS X. It's just interoperability, which is cool and about bloody time as well (maybe now they'll stop knocking Samba around).


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

btwyx said:


> 8.0.1a was in September, or before.


sorry- i forgot the dates


----------



## timdorr (Sep 16, 2003)

MJedi said:


> Answer: Whenever Vista is released.


So, Nov 30th?


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

timdorr said:


> So, Nov 30th?


Nah, we aren't corporate customers, so we have to wait until Jan 30.


----------



## RGHessel (Apr 30, 2003)

Will the anticipated update include adding the features that S2 has that S3 doesn't, like the "recently deleted" folder?? (I know there are others, but that's the one that comes to mind...).

Was annoyed as heck to find that the software on my S2 was more advanced than that on my $800+ S3...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope there is a way to turn off "recently deleted" folder when the "feature" is enabled. I am anti pack rat and when I say delete I mean it. In Windows I always use shift-delete to bypass the Recycle Bin. I'm very glad that Tivo Suggestions can also be turned off - that was one of the first things I did.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

RGHessel said:


> Will the anticipated update include adding the features that S2 has that S3 doesn't, like the "recently deleted" folder?? (I know there are others, but that's the one that comes to mind...).
> 
> Was annoyed as heck to find that the software on my S2 was more advanced than that on my $800+ S3...


generally the first major update to new hardware synchs the platform up with the current version on the older hardware. So yes all the stuff like recently deleted and kidzone will probably show up.

BUT the s3 is a slightly different animal with them needing approval from cablelabs for MRV and TTG so it's likely those may not be in the update. And since those aren't going to be in it's tough to say what else they might leave out for simplicity on their end....


----------



## RGHessel (Apr 30, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I hope there is a way to turn off "recently deleted" folder when the "feature" is enabled. I am anti pack rat and when I say delete I mean it. In Windows I always use shift-delete to bypass the Recycle Bin. I'm very glad that Tivo Suggestions can also be turned off - that was one of the first things I did.


I'm with you! I rarely ever retrieved anything from the recently deleted folder. I only like the feature because it does away with the "are you sure you want to delete this recording?" warning.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

It'll _definitely_ include the recently deleted folder, because a screenshot in this forum briefly showed it. I just hope they address UI performance. It's just awfully slow scrolling in now playing.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I hope there is a way to turn off "recently deleted" folder when the "feature" is enabled. I am anti pack rat and when I say delete I mean it. In Windows I always use shift-delete to bypass the Recycle Bin. I'm very glad that Tivo Suggestions can also be turned off - that was one of the first things I did.


I THINK you can go in the recently deleted folder and then permentally delete things that way...

few extra steps but if you feel real strongly you have the option.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

rodalpho said:


> It'll _definitely_ include the recently deleted folder, because a screenshot in this forum briefly showed it. ...


???


did a naughter beta tester spill the beans?


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

MichaelK said:


> ???
> 
> 
> did a naughter beta tester spill the beans?


Not exactly. It was a pic of their setup with "Now playing" listed on the screen. It inadvertently included said item, which he later went and blacked out, but not before it was noticed.

Methinks he is a beta tester no more. 

Chris.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

maybe they will look kindly upon a boo-boo since it seems inadvertant...

otherwsie "they" will get him....


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

Depends on how seriously they take their NDA. The update is coming out in a month or two anyway, and it isn't like it's a _new_ feature, just new to the s3. But who knows.

I just WANT IT.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

what I care about most in the next software update is eSATA support. I really wish, hope, pray, & will bribe anyone at tivo required to get eSATA port activated on my S3.

I have a 1.5 Terabyte eSATA drive ready to plug in... can't wait! (Its 2 750gb drives Raid 1 in one box)


TexasGrillchef


----------



## sagle (Feb 23, 2004)

TexasGrillChef said:


> what I care about most in the next software update is eSATA support. I really wish, hope, pray, & will bribe anyone at tivo required to get eSATA port activated on my S3.
> 
> I have a 1.5 Terabyte eSATA drive ready to plug in... can't wait! (Its 2 750gb drives Raid 1 in one box)
> 
> TexasGrillchef


I hate to nit pick, but I think you mean RAID 0. Raid 1 is mirroring and would leave you with 750 GB of usable storage from 2 750 GB drives.


----------



## skydivewags (Apr 14, 2004)

TexasGrillChef said:


> what I care about most in the next software update is eSATA support. I really wish, hope, pray, & will bribe anyone at tivo required to get eSATA port activated on my S3.
> 
> I have a 1.5 Terabyte eSATA drive ready to plug in... can't wait! (Its 2 750gb drives Raid 1 in one box)
> 
> TexasGrillchef


When I was at CES, the TiVo people said that the connection of an external drive will only work with their drive. Unless something has changed, I think you might be screwed there.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

skydivewags said:


> When I was at CES, the TiVo people said that the connection of an external drive will only work with their drive. Unless something has changed, I think you might be screwed there.


This may be wishful thinking, but I don't recall that info coming out of CES (2006). And everything else I've read/heard indicates otherwise. Perhaps, as you say, initially that was the case, but I'm thinking that did change.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

moyekj said:


> I hope there is a way to turn off "recently deleted" folder when the "feature" is enabled. I am anti pack rat and when I say delete I mean it. In Windows I always use shift-delete to bypass the Recycle Bin. I'm very glad that Tivo Suggestions can also be turned off - that was one of the first things I did.


Neither Suggestions nor Recently Deleted take away any usable space... both are sacrificed to make room for new recordings before anything you have actually requested is deleted.

Nothing has really changed, disk management-wise, with Recently Deleted... the space was always simply marked as "available". You can test this for yourself. If you delete something just before rebooting to install the update, you will find that recording waiting for you in the newly-added Recently Deleted folder because all the feature really does is make the to-be-reclaimed recording space visible.

Turning off Suggestions has absolutely no effect on the lifetime of your recordings on disk... Turning off Recently Deleted, if it were possible, would likewise have no effect.


----------



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

What is the latest software version number for the S3? Mine has 8.0.1-01-2-648 Is this the newest?


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

magnumis said:


> What is the latest software version number for the S3? Mine has 8.0.1-01-2-648 Is this the newest?


8.0.1*b*-01-2-648

That's the latest, and the update was pushed out sometime last month. If you don't have that one yet, then how many days have you had yours set up?


----------



## skydivewags (Apr 14, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> This may be wishful thinking, but I don't recall that info coming out of CES (2006). And everything else I've read/heard indicates otherwise. Perhaps, as you say, initially that was the case, but I'm thinking that did change.


I hope you are correct, as TiVo will certainly charge a premium for a hard drive.

I was told the reason was due to copyright reasons, just like the fact that we can't move shows to our computers on the network.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

skydivewags said:


> I was told the reason was due to copyright reasons, just like the fact that we can't move shows to our computers on the network.


Sorry, but that's a stupid reason. If it's possible to get any large SATA drive and transfer what's on the provided drive to do an internal upgrade and there are apparently no objections from Tivo or CL, how difficult should it be for their software to initialize any eSATA drive (or array) to simply store video? No system software should be required on that external drive.

If they were going to limit things to their own drives, they should not have called it eSATA, nor should they have used an eSATA connector.


----------



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

Maeglin said:


> 8.0.1*b*-01-2-648
> 
> That's the latest, and the update was pushed out sometime last month. If you don't have that one yet, then how many days have you had yours set up?


I just set it up today. After a couple of connections & a restart it is caught up now with the software release number you posted. Thanks!


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

It was 2:00 a.m. Saturday night/Sunday morning, I had my sister and brother-in-law over. My sister had finally nodded off and my brother-in-law and I were settling into late night Seinfeld when poof! the S3 shut off and restarted and loaded the most recent software upgrade. I had just installed my warranty replaced S3 on Thursday and it chose 2:00 a.m. to run the update.

What I don't get is why it booted me while I was actively watching the TV. I knew these updates are done at night but I thought ONLY if/when the unit is not in use. It was embarassing. I'm trying to show him this wonderful product and, to him, it looked like it crashed. It took me awhile to figure out what had happened. Argh!!!!

....Dale


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

Dale,

Given that the S3 runs continuously, how would it know if you were watching it or not??


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

JimPa said:


> Dale,
> 
> Given that the S3 runs continuously, how would it know if you were watching it or not??


X minutes (or preferably hours) since last input via remote would be a reasonable method.


----------



## doctord (Dec 17, 2004)

A quote from the Comcast CableCard Thread:

"The only other thing that we have not tried is something TiVo suggested, but most likely will not work. *TiVo said that the current version of TiVo software was 8.0.1. Version 8.1 is due to come out Nov 14th. * They will be sending it to boxes then."

Take it for what it's worth. We all know how knowledable CSRs can be.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

So they're going to push the fall update to s3 with no public beta? I upgraded from a s1 so I'm not "in the loop" with how tivo does upgrades these days, but isn't that unusual?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

JimPa said:


> Dale,
> 
> Given that the S3 runs continuously, how would it know if you were watching it or not??


Remote control interaction.

I've noticed this logic isn't always accurate, and I HAVE also had an S2 reboot to install an update while I was actively watching something.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Maybe I havent paid attention but I am pretty sure when I first got my Series 3 a month ago that the DVR preferences for them did not allow me to select the Sharing options. Today I logged in and the options are now available.

Did this change recently or is it just not available on newly registered units right away.

I realize it may not have any affect on Series 3 units but could it soon?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

zalusky said:


> Maybe I havent paid attention but I am pretty sure when I first got my Series 3 a month ago that the DVR preferences for them did not allow me to select the Sharing options. Today I logged in and the options are now available.


What sharing options?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

btwyx said:


> What sharing options?


 Hmm, I've never looked before, but when you go to DVR Preferences under Manage My Account at TiVo.com, you can click on the S3 and select "allow transfers" and "enable video downloads." When I selected them, it said success, but it's not listing it as enabled on the overview screen.

Could MRV and TTG be activated on the S3 with a new update that's just on the horizon? Hmmmm...


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Still says "not currently available" for me.

Sure would be awesome though, although what would people complain about then?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah ... good catch. Hopefully it IS a sign of impending MRV (and even TTG!).

But it might just be a flag that didn't get re-enabled when they seemingly redid sections of the Account management website a few days ago.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

geekmedic said:


> Hmm, I've never looked before, but when you go to DVR Preferences under Manage My Account at TiVo.com, you can click on the S3 and select "allow transfers" and "enable video downloads." When I selected them, it said success, but it's not listing it as enabled on the overview screen.
> 
> Could MRV and TTG be activated on the S3 with a new update that's just on the horizon? Hmmmm...


I'm seeing the exact same thing (the checkboxes are there in DVR Preferences, where they weren't there before, but still "Not currently available" in Overview). I hope it's a foretelling of the this fall's update and not just a bug on the site


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

ashu said:


> But it might just be a flag that didn't get re-enabled when they seemingly redid sections of the Account management website a few days ago.


*looks around the site*

And which sections were these, exactly?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

After you login to Tivo to see your account, Click DVR preferences on the left side


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Check - I'm with you now. I assume that it wasn't like that before (I don't remember noticing).


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Maeglin said:


> *looks around the site*
> 
> And which sections were these, exactly?


A few days ago, I was unable to log in to access my Rewards points balances ... this was AFTER they reworked th pages.

Try the wayback machine, but I'm quite sure some website changes have happened on the tivo sites, somwehere, relatively recently.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I agree. The question was is the change deliberate or an oops. Especially since we know there is an update soon.

I dont expect TTG but I am sure hoping for MRV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wouldn't hold my breath for TTG or MRV. They've most likely enabled that for KidZone, GuruGuide and TiVoCast support, which we know is in the next release.

Dan


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath for TTG or MRV. They've most likely enabled that for KidZone, GuruGuide and TiVoCast support, which we know is in the next release.
> 
> Dan


I can see where that makes sense for *enable video downloads* but what about *allow transfers*? I assume transfers only applies to MRV functionality.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

All I can say is I am running 8.0.1b. I set the flag on the website yesterday and today I came home and I can see both my bedroom S3 from my Familyroom S3 and vice versa. I cant see my S2DT.

I went into the menu and selected it and it gave me a do you want to transfer it prompt. When I selected that it failed telling me the other DVR is no longer available on the network.

So its pretty close. They probably have some tivoapp flag disabled.

The question is this a major screwup or is it coming soon.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

zalusky said:


> All I can say is I am running 8.0.1b. I set the flag on the website yesterday and today I came home and I can see both my bedroom S3 from my Familyroom S3 and vice versa. I cant see my S2DT.
> 
> I went into the menu and selected it and it gave me a do you want to transfer it prompt. When I selected that it failed telling me the other DVR is no longer available on the network.
> 
> ...


Well, I can see both my S2s with both of my S3s and vice versa, I can even go to the S3 and start a transfer without it erroring out, it just doesn't do anything. Gives the message about starting the transfer when other transfers are done. Trying to start a transfer from the S3 to the S2 gives the error you said.

I have noticed looking at one S3 Now Playing list from the other S3, you can scroll through much faster than just looking on the actual TiVo the Now Playing list is from. I suppose it's because when connecting it dumps a text list (or xml or html or the like) over to the other machine. Very fast paging though, I like it


----------



## stluser (Oct 19, 2004)

Same experience here....enabled transfers and video downloading from tivo.com DVR preferences. Forced network connection/update.

I can now see both my DTivo Series 2 (hacked with MRV enabled) AND my TivoServer "DVR" running off of my Mac OS unix based protocol in the Now Playing menu on the S3! 

Cannot initiate any transfers to the S3 either from DTivo or Tivoserver. Error messages states:

The xxx DVR could not be reached due to an unexpected problme.

Reason: Oxffff


Hopefully a sign of good things to come though!

Also should add: 

I can see the S3 from DTivo however another error message:
"Programs cannot be transferred from the xxx S3 DVR because the xxx DVR does not yet recognize the xxx DRV" Have you purchased Home Media Option...blah blah blah.


----------



## pfunky (Sep 15, 2006)

One other thing I noticed...I checked the boxes on the website, then waited about 4 hours. Then went and ran a manual update on the Tivo. I only have one tivo...but the thing I noticed:

Under the System information screen, the TivoToGo info changed from the value of i,i,i to a,a,a

Something is definitely different...


----------



## BigFrank (Sep 21, 2006)

I've got to stop reading this.... Don't want to get my hopes up for TivoToGo...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

pfunky said:


> One other thing I noticed...I checked the boxes on the website, then waited about 4 hours. Then went and ran a manual update on the Tivo. I only have one tivo...but the thing I noticed:
> 
> Under the System information screen, the TivoToGo info changed from the value of i,i,i to a,a,a
> 
> Something is definitely different...


 Same here, my System Information now has changed from i,i,i to a,a,a. However there is still no response from https server such as:
https://<tivoip>/nowplaying/index.html

BUT, hold on... I do get some kind of response from following (which I don't think I was getting any response from before):
http://<tivoip>/TiVoConnect?AnchorOffset=0&Command=QueryContainer&Details=All&ItemCount=1

```
<TiVoContainer>
<Details>
<ContentType>x-tivo-container/tivo-server</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-tivo-container/tivo-dvr</SourceFormat>
<Title>moyekj</Title>
<TotalItems>1</TotalItems>
</Details>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>1</ItemCount>
<Item>
<Details>
<ContentType>x-tivo-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-tivo-container/tivo-dvr</SourceFormat>
<Title>Now Playing on moyekj</Title>
</Details>
<Links>
<Content>
<Url>
https://192.168.1.107:443/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying
</Url>
<ContentType>x-tivo-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
</Content>
</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>
```
Of course the above https Url doesn't respond so it doesn't do much good. But definately a sign that things have changed...


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

Does this imply that there was a minor software download in the last round of program guide updates?


----------



## pfunky (Sep 15, 2006)

Certainly a possibility...the "load time" seemed to take a bit longer than usual. Either way though...it might just be a configuration change, not necessarily "new" software. We probably already have TivoToGo already ON our machines...just disabled.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

pfunky said:


> Certainly a possibility...the "load time" seemed to take a bit longer than usual. Either way though...it might just be a configuration change, not necessarily "new" software. We probably already have TivoToGo already ON our machines...just disabled.


Exactly, this just sent a configuration change to the S3 changing the permissions from "i, i, i" to "a, a, a" but it looks like there is something in the software that stops the Tivo from following through with the transfer. That's what an update is needed to change.

But, I'm really pretty excited at this point to be getting at least something. I got the same "doesn't yet recognize the S3" error message this morning, but there was a transfer going on in between the two S2's on the network. It'll be interesting to see if there is anything different when the S2s aren't in mid-transfer...


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

GoHokies! said:


> Exactly, this just sent a configuration change to the S3 changing the permissions from "i, i, i" to "a, a, a" but it looks like there is something in the software that stops the Tivo from following through with the transfer. That's what an update is needed to change.
> 
> But, I'm really pretty excited at this point to be getting at least something. I got the same "doesn't yet recognize the S3" error message this morning, but there was a transfer going on in between the two S2's on the network. It'll be interesting to see if there is anything different when the S2s aren't in mid-transfer...


There doesn't seem to be. When I was getting the error, none of my TiVos were transferring anything.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

assuming that if they are going to 'flip the switch' that tivoguard (or whatever the DRM is called now) got approved by cablelabs

so where on the cablelabs website would i find the list of approved DRM's?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

MichaelK said:


> assuming that if they are going to 'flip the switch' that tivoguard (or whatever the DRM is called now) got approved by cablelabs
> 
> so where on the cablelabs website would i find the list of approved DRM's?


Interesting question!

Leo, did you get the error when trying to view another Tivo's NPL, or when you try to start a transfer?


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

GoHokies! said:


> Interesting question!
> 
> Leo, did you get the error when trying to view another Tivo's NPL, or when you try to start a transfer?


When standing at the S3 and trying to transfer from the S2 to the S3 I received no error, it allowed me to start the transfer, it just didn't do anything.

When standing at the S2 and trying to transfer from the S3 to the S2, I got the error message.

While just viewing the NPL I didn't receive errors, after making sure all had connected to the Tivo service. Didn't try it before connecting all of them.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

OK, gotcha - I couldn't even view the NPL from the S3 to try and start a transfer. I'll see if I can when I get home and there isn't a transfer in progress. I also didn't try looking at the S3 from one of the S2s, as I was running out the door to work.


----------



## gr0m1t (Apr 8, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> so where on the cablelabs website would i find the list of approved DRM's?


i found this list on their site, (which i can't post, because i have not posted enough in this forum). but it was last updated on 10/17/06, so there was no mention of tivo.


----------



## gr0m1t (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.cablelabs.com/certqual/lists


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sinanju said:


> Turning off Suggestions has absolutely no effect on the lifetime of your recordings on disk... Turning off Recently Deleted, if it were possible, would likewise have no effect.


 Yes but without auto record suggestions at least your tuners and associated buffers stay where you last left them if there are no intentional recordings scheduled (and I mostly only record during primetime anyway). This is useful to leave the tuners for example on a sports or news channel so you can quickly back track in the buffer to quickly get a news update. Also I find suggestions completely useless as I have plenty of SPs and wishlists already where there is always something I actually intended to watch ready to go. Finally I don't need the folder cluttering up my Now Playing List which has limited real estate as it is. Same goes with Recently Deleted - I would rather have the option not to have that Folder show up cluttering up NP screen. The HD recordings folder is already annoying that you can't get rid of it - 90% of what I record on the S3 is HD so that folder doesn't help organize anything. I guess my point is it's fine to add these features as some will appreciate them. Just have an option to disable them for those that don't need/want them.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

Leo_N said:


> When standing at the S3 and trying to transfer from the S2 to the S3 I received no error, it allowed me to start the transfer, it just didn't do anything.
> 
> When standing at the S2 and trying to transfer from the S3 to the S2, I got the error message.
> 
> While just viewing the NPL I didn't receive errors, after making sure all had connected to the Tivo service. Didn't try it before connecting all of them.


Just got home from work, and was testing what I thought I remembered from last night.

It appears I need to correct myself. It is when I am standing at a S3 and trying to transfer from my computer (with TiVo Server running) to my S3 that I get no error and nothing happens. (although now that I'm home I see the programs I requested transfer of are at the top of my To Do list on the S3 now, still haven't started transferring though, not surprisingly)

I do get the error when trying to look at S2s from the S3s. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## skydivewags (Apr 14, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Yes but without auto record suggestions at least your tuners and associated buffers stay where you last left them if there are no intentional recordings scheduled (and I mostly only record during primetime anyway). This is useful to leave the tuners for example on a sports or news channel so you can quickly back track in the buffer to quickly get a news update. Also I find suggestions completely useless as I have plenty of SPs and wishlists already where there is always something I actually intended to watch ready to go. Finally I don't need the folder cluttering up my Now Playing List which has limited real estate as it is. Same goes with Recently Deleted - I would rather have the option not to have that Folder show up cluttering up NP screen. The HD recordings folder is already annoying that you can't get rid of it - 90% of what I record on the S3 is HD so that folder doesn't help organize anything. I guess my point is it's fine to add these features as some will appreciate them. Just have an option to disable them for those that don't need/want them.


I couldn't agree more. I am always for customization so people can make things work the way they want.

I do however currently have TiVo suggestions turned on. I plan to let it fill up the folder, then shut it off. This way I will have the tuners stay on the channels I want, and I will have an idea when my drive is getting full. I still can't believe that this thing doesn't give an estimate of how much room you have left. My crappy cable company DVR had that option.


----------



## beady (Oct 30, 2006)

Does anyone have two S3's they could try MRV with?


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

Could try what with?


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

beady said:


> Does anyone have two S3's they could try this with?


If you are talking about trying MRV between two S3s, then yes I have 2, but no it doesn't work yet.


----------



## tgibbs (Sep 22, 2002)

rodalpho said:


> It'll _definitely_ include the recently deleted folder, because a screenshot in this forum briefly showed it. I just hope they address UI performance. It's just awfully slow scrolling in now playing.


That is reason enough. Besides, such warnings don't really work, because you get so accustomed to confirming the delete that if you ever do make a mistake, your hand will have already confirmed it by the time your brain realizes that you didn't really want to delete. The "Recently Deleted" folder effectively provides an Undo.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

gr0m1t said:


> i found this list on their site, (which i can't post, because i have not posted enough in this forum). but it was last updated on 10/17/06, so there was no mention of tivo.


not the rigth list )but I cant find the correct one.

this press release:
http://www.cablelabs.com/news/pr/2006/06_pr_ocur_realnetworks_041006.html

says that real networks Helix DRM is approved.

(ignoring the point that if tivo's got approved there probably would have been a press release)

But I cant find a list anyplace that lists helix as an approved DRM. That list is the one I want to see so i can find if tivo is on it to.

Could be helix is the only approved one so there is no list to be made...


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

Uhh, guys? Has anyone re-tried Tivo2GoBack recently after this? 

I followed the above instructions re Tivo website DVR preferences, got the "empty" XML HTTP url working same as noted above... the Tivo setting is now a,a,a not i,i,i ....

but, today when I went to the bottom of my recordings list on Tivo, ...
It had an entry for my PC!!!

I immediately went and copied some MPG files (some HDV format, some regular DVD-NTSC SD MPG) to "My Tivo Recordings" folder, and...
They are listed on the Tivo, as available to transfer over!!
I'm trying to get them to transfer over now, they are on my ToDo list... !

I don't know how long that takes, I've never used any of the ToGo or network features before (only had a Series1 SA before.)

Can somebody else more knowledgeable/had it working on an Series2 setup before, try it also?? 
This will be a very sweet november surprise if it works


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

cgould if you re-read the last few posts in this thread carefully it has already been noted that while the PC Tivo Desktop recordings are visible from S3 the transfers do not work...


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

moyekj said:


> cgould if you re-read the last few posts in this thread carefully it has already been noted that while the PC Tivo Desktop recordings are visible from S3 the transfers do not work...


So far people have been talking about MRV, eg viewing now-playing lists of other DVRs and seeing other DVRs... I hadn't seen anything about PC transfers or viewing PC Desktop files.... 
OK, correction, LeoN had mentioned it briefly.

Sure enough, as you say (and as MRV has gone above) the transfers are visible on my ToDo list but don't seem to start/work yet.
Gives me a lot of hope though 

The Tivo "Transferring PC recordings" still(now?) explicitly says "S3 Tivos don't support this" ....


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

moyekj said:


> cgould if you re-read the last few posts in this thread carefully it has already been noted that while the PC Tivo Desktop recordings are visible from S3 the transfers do not work...


How come when I pick my PC from the S3, I get a message saying the PC rejected the connection request? Is there something I need to do on the PC? The PC works fine for all my S2's.


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> How come when I pick my PC from the S3, I get a message saying the PC rejected the connection request? Is there something I need to do on the PC? The PC works fine for all my S2's.


Strangely enough, I see two listings now for my PC on the S3's Now playing...
one just has the host name, and works... (well, it lists the files and lets me select to start transfers, but doesn't do anything).

The other one has my PC hostname and (username) in the listing, and it says connection failed because DVR was denied access to connect to the PC (even though I selected "all DVRs on network" on Tivo desktop.)

Don't know why I have two listings... I have both Galleon and Tivo Desktop installed, maybe that's why?


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

cgould said:


> Don't know why I have two listings... I have both Galleon and Tivo Desktop installed, maybe that's why?


Most likely. They both use the Tivo Beacon service on Windows, so it would probably advertise them both. You can probably connect to one but not the other because they're both trying to use the same port for connections, and the box might be specifying in the connection which one it is trying to reach.

Ok, so that very last part was pure guess... I know the HMO (Calypso) protocol but not so much about the rest of it.

---

One thing I'm curious about along those lines is whether it's possible to specify a target IP address for MRV/TTCB since, when the S3 gains those capabilities, my home network doesn't lend itself to the broadcast type of discovery that it does. Would I just add a server in the music/photos section and it would pick up video transfer capability from that?

I'm assuming that Tivo Desktop allows manually adding a DVR for TTG, as that would only be logical.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> How come when I pick my PC from the S3, I get a message saying the PC rejected the connection request? Is there something I need to do on the PC? The PC works fine for all my S2's.


 I get the same error. I can see my PC listed in Now Playing but when trying to expand into it I get the error message you describe. Apparently others are actually able to see the listings but transfers don't work.

I am hoping that this recent change was made so that S3 beta testers of 8.1 software can test out playback (I know it's not really playback, rather moving of files to the S3 then playback but you know what I mean) of files on their S3 from Tivo Desktop... but that's just speculation.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Considering we have been chatting about this for a number of days now, they must know we know and haven't wiped it off the preferences screen yet.

This makes me even more curious.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Very good sign ... same here ... can see the PC from the S3 ... good start ...


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> so where on the cablelabs website would i find the list of approved DRM's?


The DFAST license agreement:
http://www.cablelabs.com/udcp/downloads/DFAST_Tech_License.pdf

Approved digital outputs are listed under section 2.4 (HDCP, DTCP) and approved methods for persisting content are listed under section 3.5 (VCPS, CPDO).


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> not the rigth list )but I cant find the correct one.
> 
> this press release:
> http://www.cablelabs.com/news/pr/2006/06_pr_ocur_realnetworks_041006.html
> ...


There's also the CHILA agreement. I think the DFAST agreement applies to Tivo and not the CHILA agreement ... but I could be wrong on that. Anyway, the CHILA agreemnt is here:
http://www.opencable.com/downloads/CHILA.pdf

Anway, same sections ...

2.4 for approved digital outputs (HDCP, DTCP, WMDRM, Real Helix) and 3.5 for persisted content (VCPS, CPDO).


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

dt_dc said:


> There's also the CHILA agreement. I think the DFAST agreement applies to Tivo and not the CHILA agreement ... but I could be wrong on that. Anyway, the CHILA agreemnt is here:
> http://www.opencable.com/downloads/CHILA.pdf
> 
> Anway, same sections ...
> ...


so if we watch those docs and if tivogaurd gets listed then we would know it's approved- correct?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

anyone know how to get notified if the pdf changes?

I know about changenotes.com - they'll read html pages and notify you of changes, but i dont think they work with ppdf's...


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Hmm ... perhaps couple it with the htmlized pdf capabilities of the proxy server used internally by the Download PDF extension for Firefox (yeah, it's a stretch!)


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

GoHokies! said:


> Exactly, this just sent a configuration change to the S3 changing the permissions from "i, i, i" to "a, a, a" but it looks like there is something in the software that stops the Tivo from following through with the transfer. That's what an update is needed to change.


It looks like something escaped prematurely, but then was locked up again.. my S3 went to "a,a,a" last night (and my S2 and S3 started appearing in each other's Now Playing lists), but after a scheduled call at 7am, it was back to "i,i,i" ....


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Same here ... this morning back to i,i,i ... can't see the PC anymore ...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Yep mine is back to i,i,i as well and the ability to see the other Tivos "Now Playing List" has gone away as well after the service download. I liked that even though I couldnt do transfers because I could double check if the bedroom recorded something.

They didnt change the DVR prefrences screen, so maybe they just put in a Beta TSN filter so only the right people take advantage of the DVR preference features. Meaning it may still be coming just how quickly is another story Fall or Spring?

You guys are reading, watching, and smirking. You could at least say thank you for us non-special people catching this.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

If there were any questions as to whether Tivo is reading this forum, well, you can put that concern to rest.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

I was able to select Allow Transfers on the Name my DVR screen for my S3's. Does that mean MRV is close?

- Rich


----------



## pfunky (Sep 15, 2006)

RichB, do you mean on the website, or on the Tivo?

Recently, the a,a,a was removed from my Tivo, and I no longer see my galleon server in the NowPlaying list. As mentioned above, I also think they made a mistake, and finally realized it.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

FWIW I turn to this page regularly hoping to see if anyone has received an update. I get excited when I hear about little things like seeing each others TiVo on the S3 then only to have it go back, disappointed. It's like when your a kid and the girl would tease you and.....wait a minute. I'm getting way to deep with this. And it is a family forum.


----------



## pfunky (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL. In another thread I pointed out my obsession with checking the software version at least once a day. I know the feeling ;-)


----------



## hackysak (Mar 21, 2004)

I was able to turn on the "Allow Transfers" from the Tivo site for my S3. Since I've done that I see my S2 show up in the Now Playing list on my S3 and vice versa. My S3 has a status of a,a,a however any time I attempt to access the other unit from the NPL I get an error.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

To those with "a,a,a" S3s: Does your S3 TiVo now have a way to access your Media Access Key? On the S2, it's available a menu back from where you see "a,a,a".

Will my S2 and S3 have the same MAK?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

minckster said:


> To those with "a,a,a" S3s: Does your S3 TiVo now have a way to access your Media Access Key? On the S2, it's available a menu back from where you see "a,a,a".
> 
> Will my S2 and S3 have the same MAK?


When my S3 had a,a,a there was no screen to show the Media Access Key.

As for your other question, since the MAK is tied to an account, not a box, I expect that if/when we see MAKs on the S3, they will be the same as all other boxes on an account.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pfunky said:


> LOL. In another thread I pointed out my obsession with checking the software version at least once a day. I know the feeling ;-)


Wow....glad to know I'm not alone  but, one wonders; why would anyone check *MORE* than once a day?


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Wouldn't expect to see it now until the 27th. They'd be crazy to put out an update during a holiday period when their support staff may be "unavailable" to respond.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

pfunky said:


> RichB, do you mean on the website, or on the Tivo?
> 
> Recently, the a,a,a was removed from my Tivo, and I no longer see my galleon server in the NowPlaying list. As mentioned above, I also think they made a mistake, and finally realized it.


I meant the web site.

Just hoping it meant something 

- Rich


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Mine was a,a,a but reverted back to i,i,i about a week ago and has remained that way since (video sharing is enabled still in DVR preferences on web site).


----------



## pfunky (Sep 15, 2006)

same here.


----------



## sambrown (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey guys, i just got my TiVo S3 this week and this morning it downloaded and installed a new version of the software. Is this something new? or did mine just take a week to finally recieve something that's been out a while? i tried to find what the most rescent known version is, but was unsuccesful.

I now have *8.0.1b-01-2-648*

is that the most up-to-date? or did i just get something new and cool?

PS, in system info my TiVoToGo reads a,a,a. i see you guys talking about that, what does it mean? are we close to MRV and TiVoToGo on S3?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sambrown said:


> Hey guys, i just got my TiVo S3 this week and this morning it downloaded and installed a new version of the software. Is this something new? or did mine just take a week to finally recieve something that's been out a while? i tried to find what the most rescent known version is, but was unsuccesful.
> 
> I now have *8.0.1b-01-2-648*
> 
> ...


 No that's been the version for several weeks now. a,a,a mode is a pre-requisite for MRV and TTG to work, but there are other pieces still missing for the S3 for it to be fully enabled, and that won't happen until Tivo gets cablelabs blessing and a software update on your Tivo.
What's not clear to me is why some read i,i,i and others a,a,a. Obviously it's turned on and off via service connection but what's determining who gets enabled and who doesn't?


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

If you enabled it on the manage my tivo website, your s3 showed a,a,a for a couple of days until tivo turned it off. It never worked, though.


----------



## hackysak (Mar 21, 2004)

rodalpho said:


> If you enabled it on the manage my tivo website, your s3 showed a,a,a for a couple of days until tivo turned it off. It never worked, though.


Mine has been showing a,a,a for a few weeks now. However, there's not much that can be done with it as the media access key menu is missing and, even though I can see the series3 from another Tivo, I get an immediate error when I attempt to select it. So, at this point, a,a,a is as useful as i,i,i ..


----------



## TorontoNC (Jun 22, 2004)

ok I called tivo today about line up problems because I am able to pick up antenna channels from areas that are out of my range I don't get guide data for them they elevated me to a level 2 tech who I then asked about this; we resolved the issue by lying and saying my zipcode was closer to those towers but anyway

I asked when the next update was to help fix some of the tivo 3 problems he didn't want to say and I told him I wouldn't hold him to it and then he said that it rollout will begin the first week of Dec


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TorontoNC said:


> I asked when the next update was to help fix some of the tivo 3 problems he didn't want to say and I told him I wouldn't hold him to it and then he said that it rollout will begin the first week of Dec


I wouldn't put much stock in what a CSR told you about a software release. Given how little info most CSRs seem to have about the problems that people have been experiencing (either with 7.3 for the Series 2s or the Series 3), I doubt that the programming team gives any info to the CSRs until the code is released.


----------



## phototrek (Mar 20, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> I wouldn't put much stock in what a CSR told you about a software release. Given how little info most CSRs seem to have about the problems that people have been experiencing (either with 7.3 for the Series 2s or the Series 3), I doubt that the programming team gives any info to the CSRs until the code is released.


True, but given that probably every person who calls to activate their S3 gives the CSR some sort of grief about the state of affairs (I sure did), I am sure that the CSRs don't work in a total information vacuum. I mean, we are not talking Comcast or PacBell CSRs here


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

I was promised that the next system update was going to roll out in the next couple weeks. That was in late October. These CSR's are blowing smoke. I don't think they are lieing to us I just think when they ask their managers the managers pull a date out of their axses because they don't really know.

God what I wouldn't give to have TiVo Pony come in here and tell us something.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

They probably wouldn't say until its actually ready. Then, its a moot point as they would be releasing it.

One little error in coding that has major adverse effects can be a nightmare to find. Why would they paint themselves into a corner with a release date that they don't know that they can keep?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm glad to see that they keep mentioning the S3 in all the new tivocast articles.

Doesn't mean anythign soon for sure- but it does show they are openly planning for it...


----------



## drowe (Nov 4, 2006)

Having worked in software quality for many years (at Apple, mostly), I can state with some confidence that the days of "when it's ready" are all but over (Microsoft is the only company that I know that still does that). These days, there's a schedule with only a small amount of slip possible. As a release nears the end of that schedule, bugs are deferred to the future. As the deadline looms even closer, only bugs that "set the user on fire" are approved to be fixed. Once the code is frozen, there's typically a "bake" period where the code is tested for bugs that will "kill" the user. After it's baked, you ship it.

What's my point? Based on my experience, I believe they're on the clock and aren't going to slip far. I also know a couple of guys who work there (ex-Apple) and they are very smart people, FWIW.

No, I'm not going to ask them for the release status.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

drowe said:


> No, I'm not going to ask them for the release status.


Please? 

Good to know, I figured that's how things were run.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

Installed Saturday and got home tonight to see the other four DTiVos in the now playing list. Cannot browse them. a,a,a and I am only at Software version 8.0.1a. Come on MRV keep trying you can do it.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

drowe said:


> Having worked in software quality for many years (at Apple, mostly), I can state with some confidence that the days of "when it's ready" are all but over (Microsoft is the only company that I know that still does that).


Judging by past history, though, Microsoft continuously exaggerates on that front.


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

When did the "Enable Video Downloads" column in the "Overview" screen in the Tivo account website get updated?

A couple weeks ago when I enabled video downloads in the preferences screen, the overview screen still showed that it was "N/A" for my S3. I just enabled it again in the preferences screen, and now the overview screen says "Enabled/On."


----------



## Norm Shelton (Feb 5, 2003)

Mine came on this morning also. 

It still says "not currently allowed" for transfers but it says "Enabled/On" for video downloads.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Norm Shelton said:


> Mine came on this morning also.
> 
> It still says "not currently allowed" for transfers but it says "Enabled/On" for video downloads.


 +1. However System Information on my S3 still shows i,i,i and Now Playing list doesn't show my PC Tivo server.


----------



## Pab Sungenis (Apr 13, 2002)

moyekj said:


> +1. However System Information on my S3 still shows i,i,i and Now Playing list doesn't show my PC Tivo server.


Went back to the management page, and it now has "N/A" for Transfers, but a checkmark for "Downloads."

I think this is to support TiVoCast and other downloaded material.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Pab Sungenis said:


> Went back to the management page, and it now has "N/A" for Transfers, but a checkmark for "Downloads."
> 
> I think this is to support TiVoCast and other downloaded material.


Enable Video Downloads

Use this setting to enable a DVR to download TV shows, movies, and other video content from the TiVo service over your broadband Internet connection. Specific program offerings will vary from time to time and may not be available to all subscribers. You can turn this setting on or off at any time without charge. Changes to this setting take up to 24 hours to take effect. Your TiVo DVR must be connected to the Internet via broadband in order to download video.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

TexasAg said:


> A couple weeks ago when I enabled video downloads in the preferences screen, the overview screen still showed that it was "N/A" for my S3. I just enabled it again in the preferences screen, and now the overview screen says "Enabled/On."


Brushing up for TiVoCast, as has been said. It's likely, though, that video downloads have already been happening... the start/stop of the showcase videos are too precise to have been recorded from any channel.

The disheartening part of that is that the checkbox has disappeared for "Video Transfers"... unless they're putting in finer grained access controls and those in the 8.1 closed beta can still access it? Who knows.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Maeglin said:


> Brushing up for TiVoCast, as has been said. It's likely, though, that video downloads have already been happening... the start/stop of the showcase videos are too precise to have been recorded from any channel


The same mechanism that triggers TivoMatic popups in commercials can also pecisely demark the video clips, I don't see a requirement for TiVoCast.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

vman41 said:


> The same mechanism that triggers TivoMatic popups in commercials can also pecisely demark the video clips, I don't see a requirement for TiVoCast.


That mechanism, as far as I can tell, requires the tuner showing the preview to already be tuned to that channel. That's an awful lot of coordination and transparent re-tuning required (esp. for the Sony Bravia showcase, which has all 4 endings) when simply downloading the video (did I say it was using TiVoCast for those? no... I said "video downloads") makes so much more sense, especially when one has a broadband connection.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Pab Sungenis said:


> Went back to the management page, and it now has "N/A" for Transfers, but a checkmark for "Downloads."
> 
> I think this is to support TiVoCast and other downloaded material.


 Yup, Allow Transfers is N/A for me as well now. I guess any hope for MRV and/or TTG being potentially released shortly for the S3 was just killed (not that there was much hope to begin with).

I could not care less about TivoCast. Now if Video Downloads included ability to playback mpeg2/mpeg4/avi from a PC on your local network that would be valuable to me - but it seems that is tied to MRV/TTG. What is the point of the mpeg4 decoder on the S3 if we can't use it??


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

My series 2 just got 8.1 today. hope my 3 gets it soon so I can see if it fixes my problem. FWIW it seems snappy again.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

r11roadster said:


> My series 2 just got 8.1 today. hope my 3 gets it soon so I can see if it fixes my problem. FWIW it seems snappy again.


Is it really logical to roll out two major updates at one time?


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

vstone said:


> Is it really logical to roll out two major updates at one time?


They certainly knew what they were doing rolling this out right before a holiday. They get to avoid all of the stupid calls like, "Hi, Duh, what is an update?"


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

lawilson2 said:


> They certainly knew what they were doing rolling this out right before a holiday. They get to avoid all of the stupid calls like, "Hi, Duh, what is an update?"


Does that mean we're going to see 8.1 for the S3 just before Christmas?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Maeglin said:


> Brushing up for TiVoCast, as has been said. It's likely, though, that video downloads have already been happening... the start/stop of the showcase videos are too precise to have been recorded from any channel.
> 
> The disheartening part of that is that the checkbox has disappeared for "Video Transfers"... unless they're putting in finer grained access controls and those in the 8.1 closed beta can still access it? Who knows.


The S3s are still recording from channels.

I was up early the other day and "Teleworld Paid Programming" was showing on the OLED screen.


----------



## TivoEd (Sep 15, 2006)

Any update on MRV being enable before the holidays? I canlive with TTG from my series 3 but would love to see MRV enabled before i transfer my lifetime subscription from my s2 to my s3?


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

TivoEd said:


> Any update on MRV being enable before the holidays? I canlive with TTG from my series 3 but would love to see MRV enabled before i transfer my lifetime subscription from my s2 to my s3?


Good question. If I do not see something soon, I may have to sell my second S3 since it is of little use without it.

- Rich


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I would doubt we'll see MRV by the end of the year. Most of the posts on this board have said maybe first half of 2007.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> I would doubt we'll see MRV by the end of the year. Most of the posts on this board have said maybe first half of 2007.


I expect you are correct... TTG, MRV and eSATA are likely all linked to Cablelabs approval for data encryption. With the recent hoopla about TTG encryption being 'cracked', it could even be longer.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

SCSIRAID said:


> I expect you are correct... TTG, MRV and eSATA are likely all linked to Cablelabs approval for data encryption. With the recent hoopla about TTG encryption being 'cracked', it could even be longer.


Good point.

I would expect cablelabs to defer approval until the encryption is secure.(which might be never)

As far a eSATA is concerned, is there any reason why someone couldn't extend the existing hard drive cable to the outside of the S3 and swap out hard drives as needed? Seems like it wouldn't be any different than changing them internally except that it would be easier to do.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

JimPa said:


> As far a eSATA is concerned, is there any reason why someone couldn't extend the existing hard drive cable to the outside of the S3 and swap out hard drives as needed? Seems like it wouldn't be any different than changing them internally except that it would be easier to do.


That's precisely what people have done and some (c3?) have 1TB external RAID-based solutions.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ashu said:


> That's precisely what people have done and some (c3?) have 1TB external RAID-based solutions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not call that precisely at all. JimPa was talking about swapping harddrives as they become full. That seems like a lot of work. You would have to clone the full drive to a new drive (the purge the shows) everytime it filled up to keep your SP and settings upto date.  (Not to mention your CableCards activated)

Maybe once the S3 supports TivoMagic like the S2 does this won't be such a big deal.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

My bad - speed-reading & responding isn't always good


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

SCSIRAID said:


> I expect you are correct... TTG, MRV and eSATA are likely all linked to Cablelabs approval for data encryption. With the recent hoopla about TTG encryption being 'cracked', it could even be longer.


care to elaborate or post a link-

been out of it for a few weeks- curious what's going on...

thanks


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> care to elaborate or post a link-
> 
> been out of it for a few weeks- curious what's going on...
> 
> thanks


Here's the thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=329928


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

thanks...


----------

